

How Google can still become the greatest company ever? - Arkid
http://digg.com/story/r/how_google_can_still_become_the_greatest_company_ever_microreviews
While offering these amazing products, Google offered some real bloopers on the way. Wave, Buzz, Knol,Lively,Orkut, SideWiki, OpenSocial are a few. There is no doubt that any company which would venture into so many fields will come up with some bad one's too but that is not my problem. Google is still a great company but it can be still greater by prioritizing better, by doing what they are good at. No company can be good at everything. Trying to be good at everything is the Microsoft-mania and it sucks
======
bryogenic
(digg.com) ಠ_ಠ

